# Far East (India/Burma)



## herman1rg (Aug 28, 2011)

Following on from reading up on Airframes excellent build of the Spitfire Vc.

I'm wondering how the Hurricanes and Spitfires faired against the aircraft flown by the Japanese?


----------



## renrich (Aug 28, 2011)

This has been cussed and discussed in other threads. A good reference is "Bloody Shambles" by Shores. As far as how the Hurricane and Spit fared? Perhaps not as well as you might expect. One shortcoming they both had in the Pacific-CBI was that they were range limited.


----------

